# Vivarium Glass



## staka (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi, I am new to this so sorry if this is in the wrong place etc. 

Basically my dad has built a viv for my iguana as he is too big for the old one. Its all finished except for the glass which I need advice on, I;ve looked at the other thread but none of the vivs seem as big as mine.

The Viv is 1152 wide and 1799 high (mm), and the idea was to have two sliding doors this size, however I have no idea where to start? Any advice? We are open to any ideas!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I'd consider either putting a plinth across the middle and having four panes of glass or have outward opening doors rather than sliding.... I personally wouldn't like to risk 6ft of sheet glass - unless they were framed like patio doors.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I agree,plus there is the cost issue to think about as well.Glass is expensive compared to timber or contiboard.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I spoke to a glazier who told me that one over a certain size they have to sell reinforced safety glass which costs a lot. as others have said more smaller panes is the way to go


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

You could try laminated glass but I wouldn`t recommend toughened glass.I used it for a vivarium and it smashed.It went into thousands of tiny pieces like an old car windscreen.


----------



## staka (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks guys, i think the four smaller sections might be the way to go. Here is a pic, sorry about the angle old viv was in the way.


----------



## Reptile housing (May 28, 2011)

Just pop a rail in the middle then have two sets of sliding doors, i would opt for 6mm glass though due to the size still of the openings. But then you know your all covered:2thumb:


----------



## Reptile housing (May 28, 2011)

Thats what toughened glass is designed to do, thats the reason we have to use it for sliding doors that are not contained in a frame. Laminated glass is bonded in the middle by double sided sticky back plasic, this holds the glass in place when broken cause massive damage (trust me i know 18 stiches later) it really isnt worth the risk to us the user or the reptile living in there.



colinm said:


> You could try laminated glass but I wouldn`t recommend toughened glass.I used it for a vivarium and it smashed.It went into thousands of tiny pieces like an old car windscreen.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

You really have to give laminate a whack to break it.For all of our non fire rated partitions we use it,we have to due to health and safety.


----------



## Reptile housing (May 28, 2011)

If surounded by a frame if you like then yes, it will hold up, as a free running glass door with nothing to hold it but its self it does fold causing sharp glass stick out, Plus partitions will be thicker than standard 4mm laminated glass that some people use on vivs, You are not allowed to use anything but toughened glass for frameless sliding doors, just ask your local glazing company they well be happy to advise on this matter, i did



colinm said:


> You really have to give laminate a whack to break it.For all of our non fire rated partitions we use it,we have to due to health and safety.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

For the partitions we use 6.4mm laminate as a rule. 

With regard to the glass doors glaziers dont like selling 4mm glass but you can use 6mm clear glass without a problem.It really depends what you are keeping in the vivarium.I use 4mm in mine as I keep small geckos because it keeps the weight down as I build my vivs out of glass.I certainly wouldn`t use 4mm in those sizes or for iguanas but its up to the op whether he wants to use toughened glass.Commercially you may have to use it, but if he is using it for himself he has the choice.Personally I wouldn`t use it again as I would rather pick up large pieces of glass rather than dozens of shards of glass if it breaks.


----------

